# Next stop - the ouverture



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Richard Wagner - Rienzi Ouverture (Full)*

*The Symphony Orchestra of the LISZT School of Music Weimar plays the Ouverture of Richard Wagner's opera "Rienzi" at the Neue Weimarhalle on May 10th. Conductor: Professor Nicolás Pasquet.*

Great ouverture,performance and production

youtube comments

*Nice to see one of the (probably) few orchestras with so many female members especially in the woodwinds and brass sections.﻿

Amazing! The orchestra sounds perfect﻿

Just amazing!﻿

congrats,v well done.better than the vienna 
orchestra in my opinion﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rameau Ouverture Naïs William Christie*

Short litle entertaining ouverture


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Lully Ouverture Dances Marches from Bellerophon Christophe Rousset*

Gentle elegant and cherfull ouverture. I can imagine them dancing to this in front of Ludvig 14 back then.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Guglielmo Tell - Ouverture e Finale - Gioacchino Rossini - Riccardo Muti - Alla Scala Di Milano...*

*Grazie a: © Gioacchino Rossini - © Riccardo Muti - © Orchestra della Scala di Milano - © Teatro Alla Scala di Milano &: Proprietari © Audio & © Video.*

Beautiful and sentimental ouverture at least in the beginning, niceley performed. The strings are fantastic!
And the dramatic sequens later on is outstanding. The ouverture contains a whole little "opera" in itself, very rich and varied

Youtube comments

*Mamma mia

Fantastico

maravilloso*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest o.l.v. Andris Nelsons
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

Opgenomen: 16 november 2011, Concertgebouw Amsterdam*

Very nice ouverture, full of promises of what to expect in the ballet

youtube comments

*Tchaikosky is full of cheap tricks - repeated chromatic flourishes and endless repeated harmonics on the harp - yet the music succeeds because of the beauty of his melodic invention.﻿

Beautyful musik, very good performance, and perfect camerawork. Thank you for uploading.

Sir Simon Rattle at the piccolo lol*


----------

